# Double Elite now



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done occy on becoming a double elite member, with a post eating lobster and drinking Hahn ales...was that a celebratory feed?

Your posts are always enjoyed Paul :wink:


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

well done mate......you may talk alot but at leased you know along the way you have given me and many many other help and good advice.
thank mate


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Occy on Yr2K,
You are a true squire and a gentleman.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

With little gems such as this one Occy posted in reply to my fisrt ever post.

"If Poly was a little incontinent (and I am not for one minute intimating this is the case, cause I don't even know the guy) and the inevitable happens when paddling the yak, does it become a "Polyurinestain" kayak."

But I guess with over 2000 posts there is bound to be some 'champagne' moments. :wink:

Here's to the next 2000 - Cheers


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Well done Occy      

My visits to the forum now are brief and far between, like my fishing trips, but I just had to stop and make this post to congratulate you.

And I won't tell anyone it is actually ya missus that types up the posts which ya dictate via mobile phone from ya yak in the middle of Sydney Harbour or whereever the fish are biting. Buy her a better keyboard, the old one is worn out!


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Onya, my son, you have done me proud. 

P.S.

Hows the banjo lessons going?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey mah , occy has 2000. :roll:

woo hoo


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd67kQsAABTfgAASQAVQAACCkAAv59/gIAB0Im1CNpGjCDIaA1TyBA02oD1NqAIB4MMySbM6uWcIkVn1quOph6RISQUoZLfzlAbb9LsCpETVPzDaxpCCLU8DkiOIufqVd5I9TUH3BoIMjeeTmni+XstGaMcXyBVNRVfECyab5TZ+LuSKcKEhvXciFg==


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

good one paul....2000 posts hey??

I can recall (not that long ago) when you were the first to crack 1000 posts. At that time I gave you some sage advice..."Get a Life".

Seems that you've ignored my message.. so I'll say it again. "Get a Life"

:wink: 

seriously, it's members like you that make this forum so entertaining. keep it up.

cheers.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

When I grow up, I want to be a post whore too


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, with 8 hands and 32 fingers I expect nothing less Occy!
Goodonyamate!


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

occy said:


> Now leave me alone you bastards. :wink:


Where's the fun in that?????


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Pauly $5.00 sais ya dont post a topic or reply to a thread out of Birdsville or Bullamacanca or where ever the bloody hell ya goin.

:shock:

Hey honey can ya lend me five dollars  I think I just lost a bet.

Well done mate cant wait to wet a line with ya again.

Have a safe trip 

 fishing Russ


----------

